# Last spot up for grabs



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The 76ers may carry only 13 or 14 players on their roster for the 2009-10 season. After signing [URL="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?playerId=2387"]Royal Ivey[/URL] on Monday the roster stands at 11. That will increase to 12 later this week when free agent center [URL="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?playerId=94"]Primoz Brezec[/URL] is signed to a one-year contract. The 13th and 14th roster spots, according to PhillyBurbs.com, could be used to sign wing players
> 
> 
> Possible targets are [URL="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?playerId=2995"]Rodney Carney[/URL], [URL="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?playerId=2832"]Stephen Graham[/URL], [URL="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?playerId=2759"]Joey Graham[/URL] and [URL="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?playerId=2221"]Linton Johnson[/URL].
> "I think we're going to leave our hand open," president Ed Stefanski said Monday. "We'll bring a few guys into camp and let them fight it out for a spot or two, or if someone we like isn't signed going into camp and we can get them here, we'll do that. Right now, we're not going to rush into making a decision on that position.".


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

So Royal Ivey was the backup PG he was looking for? Oh, okay.. cool beans Stefanski. So we went from last year where Miller was the only PG on the roster, to now where Jrue Holiday is the only PG on the roster.

Here's proof how full of **** this guy is:


> "You have 'ifs' at spots, just like everyone else does," he said. "Lou Williams, this is going to be a big, big year for him. He's been grooming for that position. We think he's ready and he definitely thinks he's ready. He has a lot of confidence in himself."


Oh, you mean the same Lou Williams who he said wasn't a PG late last season?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

take Joey Graham, and find another PG soon


----------

